# Swag and Immortal?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley seems to have alot of Swag and Immortal dogs on his sires side. Anyone know about these lines? 
He also has alot of Marquis, Graphic, Safari, Wycliff and Bibelot. Anyone also heard of Terima? Thanks!


----------

